# which syllable should be accented?



## jbionic2010

Should I pronounce the words as follows:
Oraya trenle iki saatte var*a*mazsınız
sigara içmeyi bırak*a*maz


----------



## jbionic2010

Looks like everyone is on vacation. 0 answers in 2 days..


----------



## mickeyboo

yes, you should. In Turkey, we pronounce that in the same way.


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

Could someone explain what "to accent" (or accented as in the OP's post) means?


----------



## Rallino

The Lord of Gluttony said:


> Could someone explain what "to accent" (or accented as in the OP's post) means?


They're talking about _vurgu._


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks. In the below example sentence there are 2 stressed syllables in word _muymuşunuz_, ain't there?

Duydum ki hiç kahve içmiyor m*u*ym*u*şunuz?


----------



## Rallino

The sentence is incorrect. You can't have a question in the relative clause.


----------



## jbionic2010

That's fine. But how about the stressed syllables in muymuşunuz?


----------



## Rallino

The question particle is spelt separately but it is considered part of the word and is never stressed. Neither is the present tense suffix or the negation.

I personally say _*iç*miyormuymuşsunuz? _


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks, Rallino. I'd love to hear your voice saying that wonderful word with only one stressed syllable in it  The link is below

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Sorry but should not the verb be ' accentuate ' ?

Thank You.


----------



## jbionic2010

*accent
1. *To stress or emphasize the pronunciation of: accented the first syllable in "debacle."


----------

